# Workout Motivators!



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I need one! And I can't be the only person that does.
I really want to start working out, not to lose weight but to gain muscle, but everytime I start, I tend to stop soon after. And I mean like, the next day. So, anyone wanna help me? I'll help back!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My motivator is seeing the muscles when I flex after a work out. You're right though, can be hard when you are first starting out, and before the endorphins kick in and you crave the burn. Gotta push yourself to get over that hump, suck it up buttercup! Listening to AC/DC helps.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Yea I'm just chalk full of excuses! Maybe music will help. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Im the same way ill do it for like a week then i just put it off haha but realized today ive lost my flexibility and thats my new motivator to start exercising more lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Yea, I was pretty sure that I wasn't the only one with this problem.. It's just SO hard!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I know what you mean. It's easier to give up than to keep with an exercise regime especially when the results are not immediate. I bought a dvd set recently and am now nearing the end of the first month of a 2 month program and I am still doing it! I am proud of my progress and I have a goal in sight. It helps that I know it lasts for 2 months and I can really see the difference in my body and the strength and stamina I have developed which can only improve my riding. If I expect my horse to be an athlete then I should pay him the same courtesy by getting into better shape too!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

That's a good way to look at!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

With you on that. Good music helps, also changing your workout time and schedule. If you do it at the same time or every day, for me at least it gets boring. I like to do some days workout in the morning, shower or evening, shower. I never let it get in the middle of my day though. 

Also making yourself a shake before or after you work out definitely gets me in the 'workout' mood. So is having designated workout outfits. I know it sounds really girly and stupid but honestly I work best that way.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

So, like a reward for working out? I can do that.. Haha! You say to switch it up, but aren't routines supposed to have some sort of regularity to them? I read somewhere that if you do something for two weeks straight, it becomes a habit. So, in theory, I should be able to force myself to workout for two weeks straight and then not have to force it anymore because it will be my nirm. Sounds legit.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes and no. It will be a habit, but for me if I do the same thing always.. I get very bored of it. 

What I like to do is rotate my workouts so they are different, and to change the times that I workout. But whatever works for you!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe that will work for me too! Because whatever I've been trying lately, hasn't been.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If you need motivation to work out then you havent chosen te best method for you. I joined Curves because I like the 30 minute workout routine. I know at every moment how much I have left and I bought the gadget that hooks up to the machine and tells me my total calories burned and how well - or poorly! - I'm doing. I don't have to worry about designing a workout. Not having to think about what to do helps.

I go to belly dance class once a week. I also go to Zumba 2-4 times a week.

The curves is "okay". It's too short for me to really develop strong hate for it. Belly dancing and Zumba are just FUN and I enjoy the sessions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rosieroo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi, you should definitely be mixing your workout up with cardio and strength training, or your body will get used to it and not improve as much. I find listening to up beat music with like a fast rhythm or good base helps. Is there anyone you can workout with you? It will be hard and frustrating at first as youre not used to it. Its good to compare times/ workouts every 2 weeks and you'll see how much you've improved


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

To look like that is my motivation alone...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You strive to look physically as someone else? Why not strive to just be healthier and stronger?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If I thought I could look like that, it would motivate me too. It's not going to happen...............


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Buy the Zumba music CD's. They will make you want to move!

Make "deals" with yourself and rules. 30 mins minimum of exercise - could be Zumba or riding in frog position or whatever, but it has to be more about exercise for you. Anything over that maybe you could have a naughty treat on the weekend (always allow yourself 1-2 "bad" thighs per week but keep it reasonable). Dairy Queen Blizzards are great for me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

It is hardddd. One of my motivators (I have several) but one of my absolutely biggest ones is the motivation that I am a rider. I want to be in good shape as a rider so I can achieve my goals in an easier fashion and ride more comfortably for both my horse and I. I feel like sometimes people think "oh riding a horse is super easy" but we riders know that it is DIFFICULT stuff. Know how tough you are as a rider and understand that working out is only going to make you stronger! Also, maybe you just aren't doing the right thing... For example some people love running, but me, I'm not a big fan of it. I wish I liked it, but I've found a lot of success and calories burnt with the stationary bike. So, everyone has their own thing. Experiment with different things or different exercises around the house (or barn hehe) to see what you like best. Remember, don't be afraid to mix it up.


----------



## EnglishGirl144 (Nov 16, 2011)

im doing the insanity workout! im going to be restarting lessons and I want to be in decent shape when I begin. 1 week into it and I can see some improvments
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

My biggest motivator is that working out will make me a better rider and help my horse reach his fullest potential. That alone usually gets my butt of the couch!

Otherwise, it's really motivating when I reach a milestone--running a certain distance or time without taking a walk break, lifting a heavier weight, etc.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree with what Sky was trying to say about workout clothes...

Go down to the store and get a matching top and bottom set and a new pair of semi-expensive or expensive sneakers. It may be totally 'girley' to say this, but if I like what I see when I look in the mirror to start, then I will keep going at it. The reason I say by somewhat expensive shoes, is because if you don't use them, you'll be wasting money and that in itself can be motivating....:wink:

I go to zumba 3x week (one is a toning class) and LOVe it. I get there early and grab some weights from the gym, and go into our aerobics studio and do some curls and stretches with 15lbs weights (few reps each) just for bulking. I'm no she-ra muscle type, but I can throw my fair share of hay bales or 50lbs bags of feed around as a result and I feel better about myself just having that extra strength to do chores.

Sometimes I wear a shirt with a big "S" supergirl emblem on the front when I'm feeling really slow or sluggish and somebody will always say something about it at zumba, and so I find that the social interaction that comes with working out with others feeds me energy, too.

So that's my motivators - cute clothes, a little muscle to help with farm chores and social interaction. Plus I've lost 12lbs so far.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I bought myself some new shoes after the first two weeks of my workout regime and they are super flashy and best suited for the kind of workout I'm doing. That helps too. Truly, I was using an old, old pair that really needed to be retired to the trash. I am nearing the end of week 6 of 9 and am finding the second set of dvds much harder and longer than the first. I think I felt the same way when I first started so I hope I will find the workouts easier as I continue to get stronger, more balanced and flexible. I have really started to notice a change in myself. Keep motivated everyone!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I seem to have been totally unmotivated lately. I seem to get most of my exercise sitting at the computer reading about all of you doing exercise. I don't mean to be so lazy.............


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

HAHA! you are funny!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i workout EVERY SINGLE DAY. and i still dread it haha. but what helps me is to mix it up. yould dread going if you do the same work out every single time

theres lots of things thatll give you a work out. if your looking for cardio go swim one day, go on a hike. take out your bike and ride.

if your looking for upper body maybe (dont laugh but i do this back home) go throw the hay bales around and just rearrange them haha.

i ALWAYS listen to music when i work out. on my own that is. i cant listen to it when im doing PT.

if your in the gym find some random person and watch them out of the corner of your eye and do your own little "competition" against them. go faster and longer on the treadmill, do more curls/pushups/lunges etc. than them.


music, music, music. get some upbeat music like AC/DC Three days grace, drowning pool, disturbed etc. something with a good tempo to help keep your pace and to push you.


----------

